# Girl Needs Surgery To Remove 16-Pound Tumor On Fac



## Stevo (Nov 11, 2005)

story

Girl Needs Surgery To Remove 16-Pound Tumor On Face
Mother Begs For Help For Daugther

POSTED: 8:31 am EST November 11, 2005
UPDATED: 9:40 am EST November 11, 2005

A team of doctors in South Florida are prepared to help a young girl who has a rare 16-pound tumor growing on her face if enough money is raised to help the child, according to a Local 6 News report.

Doctors said when Marlie Casseus was born, she looked like any other girl. But a tumor formed and as she grew so did the tumor. She was recently diagnosed with Polyostotic Fibrous Dysplasia.


_EDIT: To comply with News Posting Requirements for copyrighted material_


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 11, 2005)

You know, you'd think these rich doctors might arrange something for her, rather than saying come up with 95,000 before your airway is so compromised you die.

Just really ticks me off.


----------



## Stevo (Nov 12, 2005)

what is happening to this poor girl is also a probability for 12% , or 45 million other Americans.


~S~


----------



## VinBin (Nov 12, 2005)

I have two questions...

Would insurance not pay for a procedure like this?

and Stevo, what do you mean when you say its a probability for 12% of America??  something this severe, or just tumors in general??


----------



## Jon (Nov 12, 2005)

I think that would be the number of uninsured/underinsured people in the USA


----------



## VinBin (Nov 13, 2005)

oh, I see.

Anyways, does Insurance pay for something like this?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Nov 13, 2005)

considering the number of uninsured patients I see come through my Er everyday, 12% seems quite low.

NOW, the following is AS IF she were to have insurance.  I was an Insurance Claims Processor for a while, so this is pretty much what we would go on (Blue Cross)


As for Insurance paying for something like this, it depends.  If they consider it "cosmetic," that is to say it is not CURRENTLY obstructing her airway, causing her to go blind, or some other medically related cause, then chance are No.  If, *based on the information received by the insurance company*, it appears to just be a cosmetic procedure, to prevent her from looking hidieous, then most policies will not pay.  Keep in mind, pictures are not included when presenting to an insurance company.  The physician has to paint the picuture.

Now, once she has an obstructed airway (documented) or other medically related codition (documented), then IF she has insurance, they should cover it.  And this would have to be an acutal condition, not "IF left untreated, then XYZ Condidtion MIGHT occur"

Of course another option for this family is to find a facility that has a charity program in place.  I work for HCA.  Our facilities have a charity program that would waive the fees.  We have numerous facilities in Miami.


----------



## Stevo (Nov 13, 2005)

I posted this tom portray the dire state of health care in America, where the system will turn it's back on the _'uninsured' _, even if that is  the young and innocent.

There is something very wrong about this picture.

There is also something very wrong in the majority of personal bankrupcies being health realted dilema's in this country

now, without comming across as a BHL (because i'm not) wouldn't you agree that an equitable system is overdue?  

in fact ,we currently have a _not-for-profit_ model in place as example

2 points if you can guess it....

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 13, 2005)

This was on our 6 o'clock news last night, she's not a citizen, doesn't even speak english, so the parents don't have insurance.


----------



## Stevo (Nov 13, 2005)

I see, 
so maybe this is a bad time to bring up those _tired,  poor, huddled masses yearning to breathe free?_
~S~


----------



## Jon (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Nov 13 2005, 04:34 PM
> * I see,
> so maybe this is a bad time to bring up those tired,  poor, huddled masses yearning to breathe free?
> ~S~ *


 Nothing wrong with that... but there is something wrong with folks coming to America to get free healthcare, and not working...


----------



## VinBin (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Nov 11 2005, 11:40 PM
> *You know, you'd think these rich doctors might arrange something for her, rather than saying come up with 95,000 before your airway is so compromised you die.
> 
> *


I just don't really understand this...so these "rich" doctors are to be blamed for not doing it for free?  I have no problem at all with people donating money or charity in general, but its not anyones duty to do a very dangerous and risky procedure, and to top it off, for FREE!

I agree with MedStudentJon, Its not our job to be obligated to provide service to immigrants who have no desire to pay taxes or provide to society (Of course, if its life threatening, ER's are obligated to take care, no?).  Anyways, this girl is probably going to get the procedure done, without paying a cent, while millions in this country are in similar situations and no one gives a damn.


----------



## ResTech (Nov 13, 2005)

This is kinda a touchy issue as far as what should be done under the circumstances. So many ways to look at it. I agree with Jon, ppl shouldnt come here just for free healthcare however, many other countries cant do what our doctors can here. When analyzing something like this I always try to put myself on the patient and family's side of the situation. And in this case, if I were from a another country and had to come to the US to save my kids life I would try everything possible to get my child the desperate help they need. And I think of this kid, what is she going through? Did she ask for this? A child always deserves care no matter what. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin+Nov 13 2005, 10:47 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VinBin @ Nov 13 2005, 10:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Nov 11 2005, 11:40 PM
> *You know, you'd think these rich doctors might arrange something for her, rather than saying come up with 95,000 before your airway is so compromised you die.
> 
> *


I just don't really understand this...so these "rich" doctors are to be blamed for not doing it for free?  I have no problem at all with people donating money or charity in general, but its not anyones duty to do a very dangerous and risky procedure, and to top it off, for FREE!

I agree with MedStudentJon, Its not our job to be obligated to provide service to immigrants who have no desire to pay taxes or provide to society (Of course, if its life threatening, ER's are obligated to take care, no?).  Anyways, this girl is probably going to get the procedure done, without paying a cent, while millions in this country are in similar situations and no one gives a damn. [/b][/quote]
 First of all I made this statement thinking she was an american citizen. Second of all, I never said "free". I meant arrange a payment plan, something like that so the poor girl doesn't have to die without any hope.

And now that I know she's not even a resident of our country, I change my tune entirely.  If my daughter were in that situation I would go to the ends of the earth and sacrifice everything for her, but I wouldn't have let it get as bad or as far as her family has. I also think she needs to take up donations in her own counrty to get help. I may sound prejudiced, I'm really not, but we need to take care of our own before we help everyone else. It's been working backwards since the country started.


----------



## VinBin (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Nov 14 2005, 03:37 PM
> *
> And now that I know she's not even a resident of our country, I change my tune entirely. If my daughter were in that situation I would go to the ends of the earth and sacrifice everything for her, but I wouldn't have let it get as bad or as far as her family has. I also think she needs to take up donations in her own counrty to get help. I may sound prejudiced, I'm really not, but we need to take care of our own before we help everyone else. It's been working backwards since the country started.*


I agree 100%, especially the part in bold...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree that I never would have let it go that far. At first sign of facial deformity, Im going to see about getting it removed. I feel sorry for the girl, being 14 is hard enough already with the pimples and classmates gossiping about you, but jeez now she really has reason to worry about her looks.

I would try to let the Florida DoH take custody of this child because it is clear neglect by the parents of the welfare and helth of the child.  :angry: 

-CP


----------



## squid (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't find any detailed stories on her, but it doesn't look like anyone's trying to take advantage of (virtually non-existent) free US healthcare. It seems that this International Kid's Fund or whatever it is has taken o nher case and is asking for donations to help pay for the operation. They brought her to Florida to go to this well-known pediatric hospital. Apparently, she does not qualify for any public money because she's not a US citizen. And my guess is her parents did the best they could -- she's from Haiti, and maybe things are a little harder for her folks than they would be for most of us 

Anyhow, it seems she's already got a trach and a feeding tube, so this is well past the cosmetic stage. Too bad nothing could have been done earlier.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 16, 2005)

So even if it does get removed before her airway completely gives out, then she will still have deformity from the stretching of the skin and possible muscle deteroriation.

I looked at her photo from the Kids Fund site and it looks like her nose is pretty well gone, all you see is whats left of the nostrils, and is her upper lip stretched or is that whats left of her mouth (possible tooth loss??).

If I were the head surgeon I would go ahead and operate now and let the family/charity work out a payment plan over the next several years. You cant put a price tag on a persons life like what is appereantly being done now, sadly.

-CP


----------



## VinBin (Dec 15, 2005)

*UPDATE on story!*

You guys still remember this thread? I was reading this and I remembered the discussion we had...

*16 Pound Tumor Removed From Teen's Face*
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10477033/?GT1=7516


----------



## Stevo (Dec 18, 2005)

thank you VinBin.

it's quite the tearjerker to imagine the poor girl being treated like an animal in those tender years when vanity=security isn't it?

yet even for those that lack a heart, i maintain we are all our brothers keeper, like it or not...

as such, i have a follow up article that i'd like to post here for this very subject

go here for an apt summation of Health Care in America 

~Stevo


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 20, 2005)

whether she speaks english or not shouldnt matter

the lack of insurance shouldnt matter

what should matter is that she will die if it isnt fixed... brings me to another point at Kershaw county medical....a man 24 years old had a similar problem they *****footed around so much that the pts tumor grew to the point there was nothing they could do, the roots expanded they operated another grew sad to say the young man died a month ago in a hospital bed the tumjor had grown so large they performed a trach on him so he could breathe, they kept him on painkillers so he wouldnt hurt.... It wasnt the prettiest picture in the world


----------

